
Cli.fan - bibyte
https://cli.fan/posts/introduction/
======
craftyguy
Seems like the author would want more than one post on the site before
promoting it. Right now it just highlights one tool.

~~~
somada141
Perhaps the author is trying to validate the idea and ensure people care about
the content. Obviously I'd like to see more so I sub'ed to the RSS feed (kudos
on including that btw).

------
mcoppola
Great rundown on exa, looking forward to the upcoming content. Thank you for
sharing - cheers!

------
Datenstrom
I love the site design, it is so clean.

~~~
duncaen
I think the blinking "cursor" in the header is a bit distracting.

~~~
ninju
would be great if it actually functioned like a search box...maybe as a
upcoming feature?

------
stunt
I like the topic, but it is just introduction and one post! Looks like it is
too early to promote it!

If it is solely shared to validate the concept, a direct Ask HN would be more
effective to collect feedback.

------
cosmin800
Nothing much about CLI, just a random tool displaying a rainbow of colors
missing/changing important ls flags, at least to me, -t, -h.

------
ninju
Shouldn't it have been prefixed with _Show HN:_ and have the creator post the
first message

------
aratno
Love the design! This is the first light/dark theme switch I’ve actually
liked. Great work!

------
egorfine
subscribed to RSS immediately.

------
somada141
Good effort mate, keep up the good work.

------
goerz
Is there a twitter "feed"?

------
triplewipeass
How's this better than
[https://twitter.com/climagic](https://twitter.com/climagic)?

~~~
porkloin
Classic HN comment. It's got it all: dismissive, terse, oddly confrontational.
Bravo!

~~~
I_complete_me
Classic HN reply. Astute. Clear. Polite. Objective. Bravo!

